
Wire open-sourced back-end services - vytis
https://github.com/wireapp/wire-server
======
Siimteller
[https://medium.com/wire-news/open-sourcing-wire-server-
code-...](https://medium.com/wire-news/open-sourcing-wire-server-code-
ef7866a731d5) if you're looking for the announcement

------
chunsj
Their choice of license is great; the real free software license which can
keep its freedom and openness.

------
brudgers
A chance to read some production Haskell -- maybe not a great good, but
clearly a good.

------
Cieplak
Note that the license is AGPL.

